# Stasher Reusable silicone bags



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

My wife has switched us out to silicone bags for leftovers, lunch items etc. We have several brands and types. 

The first round were ones that have a plastic bar you slide over the top to close. These work okay but the plastic bar can be a pita to open and close. The plus of these bags are that they  can be reheated in boiling water, sous vide, microwave (with plastic bar removed) and they are dishwasher safe. 

The next batch we got are silicone and have the Ziplock style closure. These work great and are easy to close. The down side is that they cannot be used to reheat and are not dishwasher safe. Also the sizes are odd. 

The last one she got us is the Stasher brand. This bag has the best of both worlds. Zipper top and safe for use in microwave, sous vide, boiling water, dishwasher. Downside, expensive. I guess in the long run though if it lasts a long time It may even out to the price of plastic bags. 

Even has a sous vide recipe on the packaging.


----------

